# Pen and pencil combo suggestions



## DigBaddy72 (Jun 10, 2015)

I am working on a request for a pen and pencil set with the following requirements and am wondering if anyone has any suggestions?

The requirements of the customer are:

- Double barrel bodies
- preferably gun metal finish
- click pen
- kits don't have to match (would be nice if they did though)

I have some ideas but wanted to see if anyone else had something better?

thanks for any help!


----------



## epigolucky (Jun 11, 2015)

Vertex has a gunmetal finish in click pen and mechanical pencil.  Not double body it's all I could think of at the moment.


----------



## magpens (Jun 11, 2015)

If you can settle for a twist mechanism, you can get Cigar pen and pencil matching kits.  See Woodturningz or Exoticblanks.  The Cigar pen is normally a double twist mechanism, but Exoticblanks sells a single-twist mechanism replacement if that suits you better.
There is a Cigar click pen also .... I think I saw that on PSI, or it could be Timberbits or some other place.


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 11, 2015)

I like the perfect fit.  It is a twist but you can convert it back to a pen if you wish by just removing the pencil mechanism and installing an ink refill.  You might also consider black titanium for a finish.  Looks almost identical to gunmetal and more durable.


----------



## Si90 (Jun 11, 2015)

Not double barrel but the Stratus from PSI is a nice kit and has a matching pencil


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  My client ended up going with the two tone sierra from Exotic Blanks. I am going to put the Schmidt pencil mechanism in one of them and she will have a matching set.


----------

